# Filling Lotion Bottles.



## Caprine Beings

AHHHHHHHHH! Okay I feel better now. 

How do you fill your small neck lotion bottles? I tried a funnel after unmasterfully trying to pump it in the bottles. That didn't work. So I had to degress to a gallon baggie and use it like a frosting bag.
It works okay but there has to be a much easier/less wasteful way of doing this.
Tam


----------



## tmfinley

I do the gallon baggie as well. I've gotten very good at it and have almost no waste at all now. I know there are machines you can buy that dispense lotion for filling but I think they are pretty pricey.


----------



## Kalne

Gallon bags here too. Little waste but if I cut the hole too small it takes toooooo long and if I cut the hole too big then yes, I end up losing some. I've gotten a lot better at it so practice does make perfect. LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings

Thanks guys! If I can find industrial frosting syringe I am going to get one. You know...those big ones that are metal or plasctic. But its nice to know others are using baggies too.
Tam


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

What about trying a pump like used in store bought lotions?? Sorry if that's a dumb idea, I have exactly zip exp. in lotion, but one would think it might make life easier?? 

Lynn


----------



## Caprine Beings

That was my first attempt Lynn Long, tiresome, and the pump broke :/. Tam


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Oh well I tried at least I now know when I start with lotion what not to use  

Lynn


----------



## Robynlynn

I went on Amazon and found a condiment pump made for pumping thicker items like mustard and ketchup. we then went to the hardware store and purchased some plastic tubing and had them find us some sort of plastic connector that fit in our pump and attached the tubing~tubing is the same size as the end of the pump. One of us pumps and the other holds the tube in the bottle. It would be nice if it was a one person job but its not so easy with just one person. we have another pump we use that we found in a Uline magazine used for pumping detergents from 5 gallon buckets..this works well too.
we did the plastic bag thing for awhile and decided there had to be a better way. we still think we could find something better but don't want to spend anymore more $$ trying to find that perfect tool! Hope this helps...........


----------



## Kalne

Robyn......how do you clean the tubing when you are done?


----------



## Robynlynn

We pump clean water through it until it is cleaned out...
I can't find where I bought the condimant pump but here is the one I bought from amazon...
http://www.amazon.com/Global-Industrial-Piston-Detergents-Waxes-Water-Solubles/dp/B001Q8VWSY


----------



## Faye Farms

If you have a dairy farm supply store nearby you can get those heavy duty pumps. I have a bunch of them lying around. We use them to pump CIP acid and detergent out of 15 gallon barrels. They would also have the heavy duty pumps for 1 gallon containers as well.

Off topic, but you have no idea how tempted I am to clean out one of my empty barrels and fill it with lye solution. Pop in one of those pumps and then I'd have easy access to lye and not have to mix it up very often.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Heather the lye will eat through the O rings and give you black stuff floating in your lye water. Your pretty much stuck using a lever valve, that simply twists to one side to open and you tug it back to close, no O rings which means your pretty much not going to be able to suck it up and then down into the bucket. Which means the container on it's side with gravity flow only. LSS.com it's a saftey gear place, ask for the catalog, got my perscription goggles from them...check out the Poly Dolly Dispensing Stations, there is something similar in my husbands catalog I can't think of the name of.....With a pump failing and syphoning almost 10 gallons of oils onto the shop floor, I am using some of the dams/dikes now. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms

Thanks Vicki, it's sooo nice not to have to learn *everything* the hard way. 10 gallons of oil on the floor! UGH...stuff like that gets expensive.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

It was stupid, the tube simply pulled away from the pump and syphoned until it fell back into the barrell...then I couldn't retrieve the tube and couldn't soap that night! A comedy of errors. You will love that catalog!
Oh and thankfully I didn't have to learn the lye thing, my husband was giving a gal with a setup we want to make 50 questions.....she had already tried a pump that failed quickly. Vicki


----------



## SecoCreek

I use a 60 cc syringe with the tip drilled out to be bigger. It is not very messy and seems easier than when I tried using a bag to fill bottles.


----------

